# Central FL Checking In Again



## strubby (Jun 8, 2011)

What's up guys, haven't been on here in a while since I sold my AC 400. Well, I also sold the Outlaw 450 MXR and changed it up quite a bit. Riding in a '12 RZR XP 900 now, so I don't have to turn around when things get a little muddy/wet haha. She's all stock for now except the stereo I just installed. Also have Backwoods Armor arched forward arms and Alba Racing arched radius rods drying in the garage to install soon. 














































Anyways, glad to be back and loving the SxS!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

nice rzr


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice 900 where in florida are you and where do you ride im about 1.5 hours south of tampa


----------



## strubby (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I'm in Port Orange, FL, just south of Daytona Beach. I ride 5A/Scottsmoor regularly but go to events/parks as much as possible. Just rode Ocala last weekend and Mud Muckers a few weeks ago. Everything down here is more fun in this than on the sport quad.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes it is I use to own a 400ex back in the day and a yfz450 when they first came out kept it for about a year then it has been mudding since and will stay that way


----------

